# حساب عدد البلوك وكذلك معرفة اسمنت المطلوب والرمل



## mohamedmohab2010 (28 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يا إخوانى االكرام...​هذه أول مشاركتي في هذاالمنتدي ..
وأقدم لكم كيفية حساب عدد البلوك وكذلك معرفة الإسمنت المطلوب والرمل كذلك...​

*


من خلال المخططات المعمارية : 

1-نحسب اطوال جدران البلوك بالمتر الطولي . 
) نحدد ارتفاع الجدار ( ارتفاع الطابق مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار ان كانت هنالك جسور ساقطة . 2-
3- حاصل ضرب البند الاول (عد الامتار الطولية ) في البند الثاني ( الارتفاع ) ,, الناتج = مساحة البلوك بالمتر المربع م2 .
( الابواب والشبابيك ) بالمتر المربع ,, ونخصمها من ناتج البند الثالث 4- نحسب مساحة الفتحات
5-الناتج من البند الرابع = مساحة البلوك الصافية بالمتر المربع ... نضيف اليها نسبة هالك تتراوح ما بين 2 الى 5 % حسب وضع المشروع وعملية التشوينات 
6- نحسب مقاس البلوك وعليه عدد البلوك في المتر المربع الواحد ( فاذا كان البلوك 20سم ارتفاع في 40 سم طول ) يكون المتر الطولي = 2.5 بلوكة .... ومن ثم بارتفاع متر واحد يكون هنالك 5 بلوكات ............. وبالتالي الناتج = 12.5 بلوكة بالمتر المربع . 
7-لايجاد عدد البلوك المطلوب =الناتج من البند 5 ( مساحة البلوك م2 ).. ضرب ...الناتج من البند6 (مساحة البلوك للمتر المربع الواحد)=عدد البلوك المطلوب 
مثال حسابي / 
من المخطط تم حساب : 
- ان هنالك جدران بلوك بطول ==== 100 متر طولي . 
- ارتفاع الجدار الصافي = 3 متر . 
- مساحة البلوك = 3 * 100 = 300 متر مربع . 
مساحة الابواب والشبابيك = 15 م2 . 
المساحة الصافية للبلوك = 285 م2 
اضافة الهالك بنسبة 2% = = 285 * 1.02 = 290 مساحة البلوك المطلوب . 
- حساب عدد البلوك : قياس البلوك - 20 سم ارتفاع في 40 سم طول اذا المتر المربع الواحد فيه عدد 12.5 بلوكة . 
- عدد البلوك المطلوب = 12.5 في 290 م2 = 3625 بلوكة . 

*كذلك طريقة يمكن بها معرفة الاسمنت المطلوب لنفس البلوك؟والرمل كذلك؟ ​
*لمعرفة بدقة هذه المعلومات يجب ان نحدد نسب الخلط للاسمنت والماء والرمل وهي غالبا ما تكون **1**اسمنت: 4 رمل** . 
**ولكن ايضا هذه النسبة تخضغ لمتغيرات عدة منها نوعية الرمل ونظافته .. وبالتالي فهذه النسبة قد يتم تعديلها موقعيا بخبرة المهندس او المراقب المسؤول** .. 
**ولذلك ساعطيك نسبة تقريبية** ... **مبنية على الخبرة العملية ... مع ملاحظة ان هذه النسبة تعتمد على الاتي** : 
- **عرض المونة ( ما بين البلوكة والبلوكة الاخرى)** 1.5 **سم تقريبا** . 
- **نسبة الخلط 1: 4** . 
**النسبة هي** .. /** 
**للاسمنت كل 4 متر مربع بلوك يحتاج الى كيس اسمنت ( شيكارة ) واحد فقط **. 
**وبالتالي بالمقابل ستحتاج الى اربع اضعافها رمل** . **اي ما يقارب اربع عربانات** . .


**هذه النسبة تستطيع ان تعتمد عليها مبدايا من خلالها ولكن بعد البدء في التنفيذ قد تظطر الى تعديلها** .*​


----------



## sayed_q (28 أبريل 2010)

بالنسبة للبلوك إليك التفاصيل:- في قطاع غزة بالتحديد
بالنسبة لبلوك السقف مقاس 40*20*17 سم :كل 100 متر مربع يحتاج 570 بلوكة
بالنسبة للحوائط (الجدران ) كل 1 متر مربع يحتاج 12.5 بلوكة مقاس 40*20*15 سم
كيس الاسمنت يكفي لبناء 100 - 120 بلوك من نفس المقاس السابق حيث ان وزن الكيس يساوي 50 كجم
للقصارة (plastering)كل كيس اسمنت يكفي لقصارة 10 متر مربع تقريباً 
أي تفاصيل نحن جاهزين


----------



## saeed11 (28 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mohammad choghari (28 أبريل 2010)

ma3loumet jaydeh w 7lweh machkour


----------



## خالد موسى1 (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات يا بشمهندسين


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (29 أبريل 2010)

مشكور وبدايه موفقة 
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## osamanouri (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس 
و سدد الله خطاك


----------



## anoor1 (29 أبريل 2010)

تحية خاصة لاهل غزة


----------



## eng_snasser (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمه وياري نكمل باقى البنود ازاى تعمل حصر ليهم وايه هى الكميات التقريبه لكل بند


----------



## ahmed mourad (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لهذه المعلومات القيمه ولكن يوجد فواصل بين البلوك وبعضه والتى حددتها انت 1.5سم وبالتالى يكون فى المتر المربع ليس 12.5بلوكه فى حال ان بلوك (20*40) يكون اقل من ذلك تقريبا 11.6 بلوك


----------



## علي حاطوم (29 أبريل 2010)

thanks for this information


----------



## محسن 9 (29 أبريل 2010)

سهلة جدا طريقة رائعة كل الشكر


----------



## طارق هندسة (17 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير يا باش مهندس محمد..


----------



## عاشق السهر (18 فبراير 2013)

يعطيكم العافيه مشكورين


----------



## ابو الاخوين (30 أبريل 2013)

شكرا لكم ياورود على المعلومات


----------



## عمار الطائي10 (30 أبريل 2013)

رائع


----------



## Eng.3la2 (7 يوليو 2013)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## khaledadel (8 يوليو 2013)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## ibrahim1001 (8 يوليو 2013)

معلومات قيمة و مفيدة 
شكرا جزيلا


----------

